# applications ipad sur ordinateur



## jhardran (9 Août 2011)

bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible d'utiliser des applications qui sont à l'origine pour ipad sur un ordinateur apple (mac intel sous mac os x lion), si c'est oui comme faire.

merci d'avance.


----------



## irishboy (9 Août 2011)

Je ne pense pas que ça puisse se faire. 

A la limite visualiser l'écran de ton ipad sur ton ordinateur. mais ça sarrête là


----------

